# Two Orchid Frustrations



## Ray (Apr 9, 2014)

1) I had at least a half dozen in-bud paphs that I was going to contribute to the auction. Mice ate all of the buds.

2) While my Cyp. reginae did not bloom last year, it did grow very nicely, adding two additional "eyes", bringing it up to four. So I unpotted it last fall, put it in some barely damp moss in a baggie in the "crisper" drawer of the extra fridge we have in the garage, just like the prior winter.

Following the recommendations of folks here to grow it in LECA this year, I carefully prepped the medium, got the perfect pot for it, and when I went to retrieve it from the fridge, discovered that my wife had "cleaned it out" and threw it away.

PS - this is what wine was invented for....


----------



## John M (Apr 9, 2014)

Ray said:


> Following the recommendations of folks here to grow it in LECA this year, I carefully prepped the medium, got the perfect pot for it, and when I went to retrieve it from the fridge, discovered that my wife had "cleaned it out" and threw it away.
> 
> PS - this is what wine was invented for....



Have you not told your wife that you grow orchids? What an EXPENSIVE and heartbreaking mistake! Exactly what sort of vegetable does your wife think a 4-eye Cyp. reginae root looks like? Oh man! I can just imagine your frustration. 'So sorry!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 9, 2014)

Ray said:


> When I went to retrieve Cyp. reginae from the fridge, discovered that my wife had "cleaned it out" and threw it away.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 9, 2014)

OMG!!! so sorry!
Have a glass for me too!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 9, 2014)

This is why you have another refrigerator in the basement (filled with cyps and beer/wine).


----------



## abax (Apr 9, 2014)

So sorry to hear about this "mistake"...so sad. Sometimes some people
have the uncontrollable urge to throw out the green, moldy stuff in the
back of the fridge. Forgive her. She meant well.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 10, 2014)

At least she didnt server it up for dinner with fava beans.....


----------



## labskaus (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm very sorry, that is devastating. Tell your wife you need an immediate replacement for this 20-growth reginae she wasted.
And for the other problem I recommend SWISSINNO Super Cat.


----------



## Wendy (Apr 10, 2014)

Too bad that your wife threw out the Cyp.....but mistakes do happen. You'll just have to get a new one and start again.

As for the mice.....time for some good traps. They are as destructive as tree rats!


----------



## eteson (Apr 10, 2014)

So sorry Ray
I would need something stronger than wine...
also you would need a cat!

I have a problem with certain birds... they LOVE to eat the red flowers... so as soon as a besseae flower opens it is inmediately eaten... I also need a cat.


----------



## Heather (Apr 10, 2014)

Ugh, that's rough! Sorry for your losses, Ray.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 10, 2014)

Ouch! That's as bad as my cat secretly knocking the box of red Habenaria bulbs from Thailand into the trash on disposal day! 
At least you can donate Blooming size plants to the auction!.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 10, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> This is why you have another refrigerator in the basement (filled with cyps and beer/wine).



Good idea.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2014)

Mice! Time to buy a better mouse trap.


----------



## Ray (Apr 10, 2014)

I used to use baits in the greenhouse, and they were very effective, but now that we have a little rescue mini-mini-dachshund (3 years old, 9#) that likes to follow me around, I discontinued that.


----------



## kellyincville (Apr 10, 2014)

Ray said:


> I used to use baits in the greenhouse, and they were very effective, but now that we have a little rescue mini-mini-dachshund (3 years old, 9#) that likes to follow me around, I discontinued that.



http://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B004B9XPOO/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i02?ie=UTF8&psc=1
These guys with a ball of peanut butter out of reach of little noses work great for us.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 11, 2014)

Try the D-con covered mouse trap. My husband swears by it. He said it doesn't come with instructions, but he de-activated it and put a piece of cheese far inside past the treadle. You'll know you have a mouse because it's tail will be sticking out.
http://www.bubblews.com/news/383441-d-con-covered-mouse-trap-review


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 11, 2014)

I've used them, they are contained and work well. It's round, you open a little port in bottom load bait and close. Twist the trap to set it and when critter inside releases trap it twists trapping it inside. Toss out trap and begin again for next mouse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2014)

That's different from the one my huz uses -- his is re-usable, and not round.


----------



## Trithor (Apr 13, 2014)

As winter approaches I also have a rodent problem in the greenhouse. The worst of it is that they attack my Gouldians, so I generally only become aware that the problem has started again when I find a few of my birds are missing.
I have been told that mice are lactose intolerant and so will not eat cheese by choice, and so peanut butter works best, while rats are attracted best by bacon or chocolate.
Sad about the cyp (but kinda funny too), in sympathy I am going to pour myself a glass of wine, then perhaps a second (I need a proper excuse as it is early morning here)


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2014)

In case anyone has a woodchuck problem in or under the greenhouse, a co-grower at work discovered that watermelon in the trap works every time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (Apr 13, 2014)

An overripe apple is good, too.


----------



## Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

any further tips on groundhogs would be appreciated. i have one that is causing me pain and it needs to go.


----------



## AdamD (Apr 13, 2014)

12 gauge. Groundhogs can do some damage! We had luck with live traps out at the farm with cantaloupe guts, soft tomatoes, etc.


----------



## Clark (Apr 13, 2014)

Woodchucks are easy to trap.
I can't call them groundhogs anymore. Seen one climbing neighbors tree.

Sorry to hear Ray.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2014)

Clark said:


> Woodchucks are easy to trap.
> I can't call them groundhogs anymore. Seen one climbing neighbors tree.
> 
> Sorry to hear Ray.




a climbing groundhog? OMG!!!!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 13, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> a climbing groundhog? OMG!!!!



As a kid one went up a tree when our professional woodchuck dispatching black lab went after it. Last summer one made me irate by climbing up a plastic pallet to munch on some prized veggies/perennials I had gotten from work; had the muddy prints up the side for proof and they weren't raccoons. Ongoing fight to get rid of one under foundation of apt, not quite at shotgun stage but getting closer....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Apr 13, 2014)

You'll get there


----------

